# Ultralight's what do you use?



## danmyersmn (Nov 12, 2009)

If you haven't tried panfish on an ultralight you should. Its a whole different game then a 6' medium, baitcaster, spinner etc. Those that use them lets see what you use. 

I have 5 of these in two configurations. Cabelas All Pro ultralight setups. $14.00 for the combo. 











It is not uncommon for me to take my boys out and one way or another one of them needs to have a new setup tied on. I toss them another rod from the pile and its continued fun. Lucky for me everyone else fishes right handed so they are easy to swap from person to person.

They are for my wife and boys and any other loaners I need to make when going panfishing. For myself I use a Pflueger 6720





and it is mounted on a field & stream 4' 6" fast action ultra light rod. I searched high and low last year trying to find an ultralight that was 4' 6" IM6-8 and didn't cost more then $50. I found this one at Dick's for $25.00 and I am very pleased with it. Everyone sells a 5' ultralight. St. Croix Avid was the only other 4' 6" that I found that was acceptable.

Sometime in the next few weeks the reel will move to a St. Croix Legend Ice rod.





Unless we A. never get any cold weather or B. I completely skip winter panfish. I have debated that all year and if I do then I will use 




HT heavy action Trout/Pike pole with vertical spoons and tipups and rattle reels for sucker minnows.


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 4.6 foot Pinnacle spincast that I use, i mainly let my 5yr old use it, he had fun catching his 1st bass with it this past summer...


----------



## bobberboy (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't remember what gear I have because I haven't used it in a while, but fishing panfish with ultralight is a blast. I have also used a fly rod and little cork/feather poppers as well as more traditional flies. It's really fun...


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just bought each of my girls a BPS TinyLite. I have an old Zebco Micro 00 that I will break out on occasion.


----------



## utahusker (Nov 12, 2009)

Those Pflueger Presidents are the best spinning reels out there for the money IMHO. That's all I buy. Their drag smoothness is second to none.

I've caught 12+ lb fish on a 6725 with 4lb test.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

For my bluegill/crappie pole I use a 5' light action Bass Pro Micro-Lite Rod(Sweet rods by the way), paired with a abu-garcia cardinal 101. I absolutely love this combo, the only thing I might change about it if I ever want another reel would be to pair it with a Pflueger Trion GX-7...talk about sweet reels for the money.


----------



## moonfish (Nov 12, 2009)

I just bought a new UL fenwick this summer. I hate using it. It's too short. Not being able to pick up slack line can cost you fish.


----------



## Doug (Nov 13, 2009)

I have 2 Shakespeare Microspins on Shakespeare 4.6" rods. I agree it is a blast to catch any panfish on them. My 10 yr son old caught his first bass on one this past summer and he had a blast getting it landed.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Nov 14, 2009)

I use a 5' micro from shakespere for panfishing and spring trout when I go.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 14, 2009)

My current favorite ultra-light rig is a Shakespere spinning reel loaded with 4 lbs test line and mounted on a 5' 6" macro graphite rod.

I just started using this combo this spring and love it so much I cant remember the last time I reached for one of my baitcasters! Its been the bomb this season and I have caught a lot more fish than I ever had, including a number of Hybrids in the 8 lbs range! Sandies and LMB are more fun on this set up than the law should probably allow. As for Crappie, its been a real killer this year.

I am glad I sifted through some old fishing magazines from the early 80's and decided to give it a try again. Cant remember the last time I have had so much fun!


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 14, 2009)

Old Fenwick feralite 5.5' 1to4 lbs with a Zebco Cardinal 3 did have a 5 footer to but the airlines must have chucked the tube and it broke the rod in 3 pieces.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 15, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I use a 5' micro from shakespere for panfishing and spring trout when I go.



The Shakespeare micro is what the Cabela's all pro's are. The little plastic piece at the back end of the reel still has the Shakespeare stamp on it. They are greet little "throw" around reels. I took mine apart to oil them and they don't have much that can go wrong with them.


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Nov 23, 2009)

Bought a 7' B&M Sam Heaton super sensitive and a Pfluger trion reel last winter and have loved the combination so far. Strung it with 4lb. test and it is great for panfishing. Can really pitch those small jigs quite a ways. Put a hurtin' on the slabs and gills this year.


----------



## albright1695 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have 2 Uncle Bucks 5 ft rods that I have been using for years.Theyve been really good crappie rods.Short enough for fishing under low bridges but can still get a decent cast out if need be.Have wally marshall crappie reels on them.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 4, 2010)

I run a Shimano 100Q spinning reel on the new Berkley cherrywood 1pc 5' rod. Those 100Q's are an older model of reel, I've had to get the last couple off eBay. They cast a mile, and have the quickfire trigger also. I also use 4lb Sensation line on these setups.

Matt


----------



## xiong-tech (Jan 11, 2010)

i use a pflueger trion 4'8" combo with 6# test mono. i think they're $29.99 or $39.99 for the combo. works well for me. got the lady's edition one for my wife last year.


----------



## shizzy77 (Jan 15, 2010)

$39 shakespere combo I bought at a bait shop years ago when my old one didnt make the road trip up to the lake.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a Mitchell Avocet II Gold AVG1000F with a 6'6" Light Mitchell Spidershaft rod and my Mitchell Avocet Silver S500UL without a rod but I will get 1 soon.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 27, 2010)

Both of mine use Quantum SS1 reals...Have one Ugly Stik UL and a Quantum Mirco rod. I love the quantum.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2010)

I just joined a gun club that has a small stocked Trout pond. So I am looking for a 5-5'6 ultra light rod and reel 2 piece combo I can keep in my pickup. I want it to be able to sling small inline spinners and spoons. 

That BPS microlight setup has caught my eye, but it is not 2 piece. Any of those ultra light rods come in a case?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 10, 2010)

St. Croix Premier PS60LF 6' light power 4-8 lb line - Lure weight 1/16 - 5/16oz.


----------

